# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams with real life situations

## lucidreamsavy

Two nights ago I had a dream that this girl from school who I'm partners with for an English project was made at me because I didn't call her when I said I would, which happened in real life (the didn't call her part).  In my dream she got another partner, and I was still apart of the group, but felt like a third wheel.  In real life she was ill, but her friends said she wasn't mad at me.  Anyone have dreams that have to do with real life before?

----------


## mrweiner

This happens a lot actually. It makes sense if you think about it. While you sleep, your brain tries to solve problems and deal with issues that you have during waking life. It therefore makes sense that you would have a dream involving something stressful from your waking life. And to answer your question...yes, it does happen to me sometimes as well.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I'm surprised this is a rare event for me.  Usually my nonLD dreams are nonsense

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Usually my nonLD dreams are nonsense



Nonsense in relation to what, 'reality' ? Think about it, everything you can possibly dream of or even think of in your mind is drawn from your accumulated knowledge of your everyday 'real' life. Just because your brain shoots off all this stuff at an unbelievable rate of speed while you're in a state of lack in rational thought, (making it hard to make sense of it all and seem random) doesn't mean there's never any sense behind it.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Nonscense in that I constantly change dream scenes and have nothing to do with my waking life.  Some of which I would never do in real life (last night someone was going to go on a 16 mile trek)

----------


## Tornado Joe

If we all discussed things we've done in dreams which we'd never do in real life, many of us would probably be labelled perverts, criminals, lunatics, etc -- Like I said above, our switch for rational and sometimes moral thought seems to get set to "off" while we dream. This leaves us free to do anything without censoring or considering reprecussions.

----------


## BigFan

> If we all discussed things we've done in dreams which we'd never do in real life, many of us would probably be labelled perverts, criminals, lunatics, etc -- Like I said above, our switch for rational and sometimes moral thought seems to get set to "off" while we dream. This leaves us free to do anything without censoring or considering reprecussions.



I agree with this. I've killed people in a nonlucid before, luckily there was no blood  :tongue2:  

@OP When you sleep, your mind continues working on the problems during the day. It makes you wonder if it ever stops working  :tongue2:

----------

